# Breeding Poodles



## laurenbenedict (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi everyone! Since I bought home my first mini poodle in July 2012, I've been wanting to breed poodles. I love being around them, they just make me so happy. I want others to be happy as well. I currently work, and enjoy it but I spend plenty of time at home. I own a home and I feel that I would have the space to breed (fully fenced yard, area for puppies, etc). Mind you I have 100% no expierence in breeding. I want to start this because it is something I am passionate about and I also want to pass it onto my children (if and when those happen). I have 2 mini's now, both are fixed my questions are as follows below:

1. Could I only have females who are not fixed in the home and get a stud rental? Also, how does that work?

2. Both of my dogs are fixed so how would the environment change with adding more dogs who are not fixed?

3. How much space is required to breed?

4. What is the inital cost of each puppy (roughly) before they are sold to the owners (i.e testing, food, grooming)?

5. How would I be able to purchase a poodle to breed since many are sold on an agreement to fix them? Would I have to purchase a puppy and have them grow before I began breeding? 

6. I do not show dogs, would this hinder my breeding?

7. What supplies are needed for breeding?

8. Do I have to register with any NY state license to breed? For tax purposes?

9. How many females do I need to breed?

10. How many litters a year is ok for a female to have?

11. How many years can I use a female?

12. I want to breed mini's and standards, would those be OK to do at once?

As you might be able to see I am having an issue with my male mini currently. I have posted on other threads regarding his behavior. I am working very hard on correcting this and would like it corrected before I ever introduce another dog into the home. I am thinking about doing this in the next few years. I do not plan on staying where I am right now, but would start breeding from the house. I do plan on selling my home in the next 3 years and moving into a bigger house with a bigger yard. 

This is something I have thought long and hard about and want to do correctly. I would like to start breeding in either 2015/2016. Which gives me a full year at least to begin working on the process.

Thank you!!


----------



## laurenbenedict (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry everyone I realized my grammar and spelling are terrible.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lauren, I love that you are enjoying your dogs and love poodles but I don't understand the leap from this to wanting to breed poodles. You are very new to poodles and to be honest you sound like an inexperienced dog owner too. To start with I would read the sticky thread on the basics of buying a puppy. Search the threads on the breeding forum and you will see to be a good breeder your life needs to revolve around your dogs and the breed in general. I would not consider a breeder who did not show or have their dogs shown. Try to find a breeder who will be a mentor. If you envision this as a nice way to make money from home put that aside. Most breeders I know put everything into their dogs -time, money and heart. It is a labor of love and there is little to no profit to be had if you do it properly. If you are willing to put a lot of time and effort into it I am sure it is very rewarding. Try to make friends with a breeder and learn from them. I would not consider breeding without hands on experience. You need to know a lot about genetics and structure, health testing, showing, grooming, socialization and more. Good breeders have my respect and admiration.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

laurenbenedict said:


> Sorry everyone I realized my grammar and spelling are terrible.


Don't worry about that. If we all waited to proofread and edit no one would post.


----------



## laurenbenedict (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you CTgirl, I am very inexpierenced. It's something I have always thought about doing it's somewhat in my blood. I am thinking in a few years it would be something that I would enjoy. I am not doing it for the money, at all. I come from a line of horse breeders (absolutly nothing to do with poodle breeding). I'm upset that this line did not continue and would like to bring something back into the family. I'm not going to bore anyone with details. 

I also have a breeder connection that I will reach out to. She does not breed poodles, but I still think it will be a valuable expierence. I did not think to have a mentor so thank you for the advice. I have many years to start this, I'm really not thinking about doing this for another 5 or so years. When I realized how close 2015 was I started to freak out. Maybe I will start this in the 2020's but I want more information on it. I'm someone who will prepare and think about things very far in advance!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Actually horse breeding does translate over. It helps you assess the quality of movement and conformation and genetics. Granted it is different with poodles but one you have the skill of assessing the quality of movement that skills transfers and other skills will also. Hearing you have that kind of background is a definite positive. Definitely reach out to your breeder connection, that is a great way to start. There is a lot of specific breed knowledge too so perhaps she can help you make a poodle connection. Or at least if you go to shows you can start to get to know people. It is easier than you think. I have not been to that many shows but I still recognize a lot of the handlers and some of the owners. A lot of the people on the sidelines are owners. They love to talk about their dogs. People will start recognizing you too and before you know it you will be holding dogs and making friends. Just don't touch the hair!!! One thing you may want to consider is doing some obedience or agility with your dogs. This will help you in dog handling skills and help you be more aware of different ways to socialize your dogs.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My opinion, especially since you have time.....I would start by contacting a show breeder, maybe co-own a puppy and show that puppy. Get involved in the show community. Talk to as many show people as possible. Find a mentor, a poodle mentor. Study genetics and decide what you want to breed for, ie...agility, conformation, hunting etc. After years of studying and showing, then consider which lines you would like in your breeding program, and go from there.


----------



## laurenbenedict (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you both, that's great advice. I am actually going to start looking up where there are shows by me. I have been to dog shows when I was younger with my parents, we owned a standard poodle- thought we would show her but never ended up doing that. My mom has expressed interest in doing the breeding with me (her father was the horse breeder so she has some expierence with that- again not poodle breeding). I am going to reach out to my breeder connection this week and look around for standard poodle breeders on Long Island and see if I can mentor with them.

Again, thank you all so much I really appreciate the advice.

And for my 2 little ones- I am going to work on more training with them!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There aren't too many poodle breeders on Long Island doing standards that I know of, but there are some breeders doing minis (conformation lines). The one person of whom I know directly (who my mom got her mini boy from) currently has a young dog out with a very top handler. All of the people I know who have poodles on Long Island (other than me and mom) got them from off the island. You just missed the Long Island Fall cluster of dog shows. The next bigger all breed shows on Long Island will be the Ladies Kennel Association shows in May 2014.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

If you immerse yourself in it, you can learn a LOT in a short time. Every breeder had to learn at some point, so if it's something you really want, you can do it! Start small, be humble and soak up everything breeders say, you'll be surprised at how much you will know by next year.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The thanksgiving cluster at the Big E in Mass is a nice show but you would probably have to stay overnight.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's great that you're looking into it all ahead of time...so much smarter than just throwing two dogs together without knowing about the importance of breeding correctly and responsibly. Kudos to you. I hope in time, everything will work out well for you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually we have gone from Long Island to the Big E and back as a one day trip a couple of times. Once we went over the bridges and the other time we took the Port Jefferson to Bridgeport ferry (my personal favorite way to go). It is always a big show and there should be plenty of poodles. Lily and i will be there. I haven't finalized my plans 100% yet, but I did enter for a couple of agility runs (one each Friday and Saturday). Mostly I plan to focus on rally since the national is getting closer. I may also do grad open and/or open b once or twice.

btw, the thanksgiving cluster is not actually thanksgiving weekend this year. It is the weekend before, November 21-24.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

A book that I loved and read and reread when I got "into" cockers was "Adventures on the Road to Westminster" (or something very close) It dealt with Clumber Spaniels but the first book and the second book really went into responsible breeding. There is the health testing of your dogs, waiting till they are at least 2 years old before breeding. Many Terv people wait till 4 or older to make sure that inherited problems don't show up. And when you retire your bitch, then what do you do with her? You will quickly have many dogs, that you are responsible for. You ask "how many litters a year can a dog have" one is advised though I've been told that some vets say back-to-back breedings are okay if you skip the year after. And "rent a stud"? You send your girls to the stud and the stud fee is usually about the cost of a puppy. So your girl would be gone for about 1-2 weeks, unless the stud is close enough that you can make about 2-3 trips for breeding in about a week's time. Puppies are cute, a lot of fun and oh so sweet BUT they are also a lot of work and Standards do have large litters After the first 3 weeks or so they become your responsibility to feed and keep clean, 10 puppies to keep clean, groomed, and well socialized. Outside, inside, different surfaces, things to climb on, as well as handling and attention from the day they are born. And are you prepared to lose puppies? The stillborns, the ones that don't survive and the emergency need for C-sections or the horror of losing your bitch? All has to be taken into consideration. It is a labor of love that can bring you great joy and pride and at times, heartache and sorrow. So, follow advice given, do your homework, talk to people, listen, read, learn and then make your decision. My goal was to produce sane, healthy puppies that would bring years of joy to a family. A Champion only has to hold together for a couple years, then often they disappear, but a family pet must be healthy and happy for 10, 12, 14, 16 years.

Good luck and kudos on asking questions and looking far into the future.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A friend of mine wants to get into breeding poodles. She bought the absolute very best poodle she could get and is a co-owner on the dog. Her contract requires her to show him. The breeder is mentoring her and showing her puppy, grooming and all of that. In two years he will be fully tested. Start by buying the best puppy you can get and show the puppy. Start there.


----------

